
Colleague looking for SWE roles with only math degree. Short notice - coachdarek
Hi HackerNews. A colleague of mine is in a bit of a pickle. He&#x27;s got strong data structures&#x2F;algorithm skills and has built several projects on his own.<p>However, due to immigration issues he only has a couple of weeks to get an offer. He doesn&#x27;t require sponsorship, just needs any job in tech.<p>Do you have any advice for finding a role that can provide an EIN on short notice with his background?<p>He has undergraduate degree in Math and has several projects on Github in data science, web development and financial modeling.<p>Any tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!
======
coachdarek
Also feel free to connect with him directly on LinkedIn -
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/serdardoruk/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/serdardoruk/)

GitHub Profile -
[https://github.com/serdardoruk](https://github.com/serdardoruk)

------
pfarrell
You should edit your question to include this person’s Github name.

~~~
coachdarek
Here is the GitHub profile link -
[https://github.com/serdardoruk](https://github.com/serdardoruk)

